# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Chording Class with Keith Duddding starts - Maplewood, M

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: July 13, 2011 - Mandolin Chording Class with Keith Duddding starts, Maplewood, Missouri

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

